# [Kaufberatung] Neuer PC



## tittli (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute

Ich werde mir in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten einen PC zusammenbasteln. Da ich mich schon etwas länger nicht mehr wirklich mit Hardware beschäftigt habe, bin ich nicht wirklich auf dem neusten Stand.
Der PC soll eine möglichst gute Symbiose erzeugen zwischen Leistung und Verbrauch. Heisst: ich will einigermassen aktuelle Games damit spielen können, da er aber ziemlich sicher mindestens 18 Stunden am Tag laufen wird sollte der Stromverbrauch im erträglichen Rahmen liegen. Kosten darf das Ding all inclusive ca. 2000 CHF (nach aktuellem Kurs 1600 Euro).
Ich suche hier insbesondere nach Angaben über Mainboard, CPU, Grafikkarte und RAM sowie natürlich dem Netzteil (hab keine Ahnung was die Teile verbrauchen). Den Rest werde ich wohl alleine schaffen ;-) Es wäre also nett, wenn ihr mir ein Paar Zusammenstellungen vorschlagen könntet, die preislich in meine Richtung gehen, die Anforderungen möglichst erfüllen und die natürlich aufeinander passen.

Vielen Dank!

gruss


----------



## tittli (26. Juni 2011)

Ist denn hier wirklich niemand der mir helfen will / kann?

gruss


----------



## mccae (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

1600 Euro sind schon eine ganze Menge.

Ist dieses Budget nur für den Computer an sich, oder auch für den Monitor usw gedacht?


----------



## tittli (2. Juli 2011)

mccae hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1600 Euro sind schon eine ganze Menge.
> 
> Ist dieses Budget nur für den Computer an sich, oder auch für den Monitor usw gedacht?




Wie ich schon sagte: All inclusive ;-)


----------



## mccae (2. Juli 2011)

Na ja, zuallererst musst du dich für einen *CPU* Hersteller entscheiden.

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist AMD, die Leistungsfähigsten Prozessoren sind jedoch die teureren Intel i7 (welche auch schnell heiß laufen können).
Das ganze ist jedoch Geschmackssache, AMDs sind jedoch billiger.

Das Flaggschiff von AMD kostet um die 200 Euro, die neue i7 Serie startet bei 250 Euro und geht in  Richtung 1500.

Egal welche CPU man nimmt, die mitgelieferten Kühler kann man gleich in die Tonne hauen.
Ein größerer Kühler ist zumeist empfehlenswert.
Hier sollte auf Verteilung von RAM Slots sowie PCI Express Slots auf dem Mainboard geachtet werden - es kann passieren dass ein zu großer Kühler Slots "blockiert".



Nach der Wahl der CPU, folgt die Wahl des *Mainboards* anhand des Sockels und benötigten Features.
Bei den aktuellen AMD Prozessoren wäre das zum Beispiel Sockel AM3.

Alle modernen Mainboards haben mindestens einen PCI Express Sockel für eine Grafikkarte.
PCI Express hat vor einigen Jahren die AGP Schnittstelle abgelöst.

Aktuelle Mainboards sind bereits für knapp unter 100 Euro zu haben, jedoch können 20 Euro mehr oder weniger einen großen Unterschied machen.



Zusätzlich zum Mainboard benötigt man auch eine *Grafikkarte*.
Der Hersteller ist wiederum Geschmackssache - ich persönlich bin ein Nvidia Anhänger und seit Jahren überzeugt von deren Chips.

Das aktuelle Flaggschiff von Nvidia, die GTX 590 mit 2 Grafikchips auf einer Karte kostet ab 590 Euro.
Damit sind die aktuellsten Spiele mit maximaler Qualität kein Problem.

Alternativ gibt es den Vorgänger, die GTX 580 ab rund 400 Euro (meine Empfehlung) oder die GTX 570 für rund 300 Euro.
Das hängt davon ab ob man nun wirklich 600 Euro nur in die Grafikkarte investieren will oder nicht...



Dann kann man sich eine *optionale Soundkarte *(Die Marke Creative ist in diesem Segment immer noch unschlagbar) anlegen - hier muss man beachten, dass moderne Grafikkarten SEHR breit sind und meist den Slot daneben bedecken.
Deshalb ist auch auf die Verteilung der Slots beim Motherboard-kauf zu achten um zu sehen ob auch alle Komponenten reinpassen, denn der Lüfte der Grafikkarte zeigt nach Unten und sollte nicht von einer anderen PCI Karte blockiert werden - ein Abstand von einem Slot wäre ratsam.

Da alle Mainboards jedoch einen Soundchip (mitsamt optischen Anschlüssen, etc.) an Bord haben, ist eine zusätzliche Soundkarte nur empfehlenswert wenn man wirklich von den zum Beispiel erhöhten Anzahl wiederzugebender "Stimmen" profitieren kann.



Thema *RAM*:
Hier gibt es eine große Auswahl.
RAM sollte logischerweise passend zum Mainboard gekauft werden - zumeist steht auf der Packung welche Art von RAM unterstützt wird.
DDR3 ist hier State of the Art.

Die Preise für RAM sind in den letzten Jahren gesunken, sparen sollte man jedoch nicht unbedingt.

4-8Gb RAM werden in der Regel neue PCs verbaut (ein 64bit Betriebssystem ist jedoch notwendig um so viel Speicher zu adressieren. Windows XP kann man leider vergessen *rip*).

Was den Hersteller angeht empfehle ich unter anderem "Corsair", auch wenn ihre Produkte etwas teurer sind.
Ein 2x 2Gb Set DDR3 1600 kostet um die 50 Euro.



*Festplatten* sind so billig wie nie, egal ob Samsung, Western Digital, da muss man nicht viel nachdenken - einfach zum Beispiel eine 1Tb Festplatte holen und gut is.
Legt man jedoch Wert auf besondere Eigenschaften (Geräuscharm,...) muss man einen genaueren Blick auf die Platten werfen.



Was *DvD Laufwerke *sowie Brenner angeht - dito.
Markengeräte sind ab 25 Euro zu haben, nur bei BluRay Playern und Brennern geht der Preis in die Höhe.

Komponenten wie Festplatten und Laufwerke werden nicht mehr wie damals über IDE angeschlossen, sondern über SATA welches deutlich schneller ist.



Dann kommt das wichtigste: Das *Netzteil*.

Das Netzteil versorgt alle Komponenten mit Strom.
Im laufe der Jahre sind alle Teile immer stromhungriger geworden, vor allem die Grafikkarten:
Moderne Karten brauchen zwei 4-Pin Stecker mit +12 Volt oder gar mehr Stecker.

Beim Netzteil sollte man NIEMALS sparen.

Wichtig ist, man darf sich von der Anzahl der Watt nicht täuschen lassen.
Ein 120 Euro Netzteil mit 500 Watt kann 10 mal besser sein als ein 700 Watt Netzteil um 40 Euro.

Hier muss man auf einige Faktoren achten:

Welche Komponenten habe ich?
Eine GTX 590 Grafikkarte braucht mehr Saft als eine 570er oder 580er.

Bezogen auf Nvidia Produkte:
Für eine GeForce GTX 570 Grafikkarte benötigt man in etwa ein 600 Watt Netzteil.
Für die GTX 590 deutlich mehr, da die Karte allein rund 270W leistet.

Etwas mehr Watt als nötig sind gut, da Netzteile im Lauf der Zeit an Leistung verlieren.

Hat mein Wunschnetzteil mehrere getrennte Stromschienen mit ausreichend Leistung?
Besonders wichtig ist hier die +12 Volt Schiene.
Gute Netzteile haben mindestens zwei getrennt gespeiste +12 Volt Schienen mit mindestens 25-30 Ampere pro 12 Volt Schiene.
Auch mehrere +5,5 Volt Schienen und dergleichen sind gut.

Wichtig sind also Anzahl der getrennten Stromschienen sowie Leistung pro Stromschiene.
Netzteile die diese Werte gar nicht auf der Packung angeben kann man gleich vergessen.

Dann gibt es bei Netzteilen das Thema Wirkungsgrad.
Wie viel Strom wird wieder zu transformiertem Strom umgesetzt und wie viel in Wärme und somit "nichts"?
Dies beschreibt der Wirkungsgrad.
Ein Wert von über 80% zeichnet gute Netzeile aus.
300 Euro Netzteile mit 90% Wirkungsgrad sind da schon zu viel des Guten.

Ach ja, und von den Watt darf sich der Laie nicht täuschen lassen.
So ein Netzteil leistet zwar zum Beispiel 600 Watt, zieht aber nicht so viel aus der Steckdose 

Wie auch immer,...
Ich persönlich würde mindestens 100 Euro für ein Netzteil ausgeben.



Dann gibt es das *Gehäuse*:
Das Gehäuse sollte so gewählt werden, dass alle Komponenten genug Platz haben.
Das Aussehen ist wie immer Geschmackssache.

Desweiteren sollte eine ordentliche Ventilation nicht außer Acht gelassen werden.
Kalte Luft muss von UNTEN hinein geblasen werden, und an der Grafikkarte sowie CPU vorbei OBEN oder an der RÜCKSEITE wieder herausgeblasen werden.

Hier muss man dann wieder mit Lüftern kombinieren und sich alles nach Geschmack zusammenstellen.
Die Größe zählt nicht immer - auf die Leistung sowie Laufruhe kommt es an.

Tipp: Wer Staub nicht leiden kann, der kann sich vor die EINSAUGENDEN Lüfter Staubfilter montieren - das ist ein Muss bei Gehäusen welche leicht erhöht stehen und die Luft vom Boden aufsaugen.



*Monitor, Tastatur, Maus*:

Meiner Meinung nach alles Geschmackssache.

Beim Monitor muss man sich für eine Größe entscheiden - die Preise für gute Monitore starten bei rund 300 Euro.

Wichtig sind ein hohes Kontrastverhältnis (NICHT DYNAMISCHER KONTRAST, welcher mit Millionenwerten angegeben wird) und eine niedrige Reaktionszeit - desto weniger Millisekunden desto besser.

Spielerein wie 3D Monitore usw. - alles nach Lust und Laune.

Nur sollte man aufpassen was die Beleuchtung der LCD Monitore angeht.
LCD Monitore mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung können im Vergleich zur konventionellen CCFL Hintergrundbeleuchtung einen Blaustich aufweisen, da die "weißen LEDs" eben nicht ganz "weiß" sind.
LCD Monitore mit RGB-LED Beleuchtung sind da viel besser jedoch nicht bezahlbar.

Dann gibt es noch neben LCD Monitoren die neuen hauchdünnen LED Monitore welche ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung klarkommen.
Diese sind sehr Farbintensiv, und ja - einfach geil. Jedoch sind die Preise für gute und große LED Monitore derzeit noch etwas hoch.
Außerdem sind LED Monitore wirklich SEHR HELL - einige Leute behaupten zum Spaß sie bekämen "Augenkrebs" davon. - Einstellungssache.

Was den Hersteller angeht:
Samsung, Sony, LG, etc...



Ich hoffe das Ganze hat dir etwas geholfen, ich habe versucht alles relativ kompakt zu gestalten - man könnte ja Bücher darüber schreiben.

Meine Vorschläge basieren auf eigenen Erfahrungen sowie Erkenntnissen welche nicht mit Meinungen anderer übereinstimmen müssen.
Also bitte kein Rumflamen 

mfg,
Martin C.


----------



## tittli (16. Juli 2011)

@mccae

Sorry, hatte die letzten Tage viel zu tun und bin nicht dazu gekommen, dein Post zu beantworten.
Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Tipps. Viel Neues hast du mir zwar nicht erzählt, trotzdem konnte ich einige Erkenntnisse (vor allem was das Netzteil angeht) daraus ziehen.

Ich hab mich mal hingesetzt und eine Zusammenstellung der Teile gemacht. Was meint ihr dazu? Zu viel? Zu wenig? Sparpotenzial? Oder doch lieber den einen oder anderen Franken mehr investieren?

So sieht die Zusammenstellung aus:

*Gehäuse:* BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower (ca. 120 CHF; werde wohl kaum an LAN's gehen, aber das Ding sieht einfach klasse aus ;-))

*Mainboard:* ASUS P8P67 PRO R3 (ca. 190 CHF)

*CPU:* Intel Core i5 2500 (3300) Quad Core (ca. 200 CHF)

*CPU-Kühler:* Arctic Alpine 11 Pro (ca. 20 CHF; *gibts da bessere Empfehlungen?*)

*RAM:* Kingston Memory DDR3 8GB Kit PC3-10666 (2x 4GB) (ca. 60 CHF)

*Netzteil:* NesteQ ASM XZ-600 (ca. 200 CHF; *reicht die Leistung?*)

Festplatte, optisches Laufwerk schau ich dann noch. Was noch fehlt ist eine anständige Graphikkarte, und da blicke ich wirklich nicht durch. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich da so an Leistung brauche. Wie ich schon sagte, würde ich schon gerne ab und zu mal zumindest halbwegs aktuelle Games damit spielen, aber ich hab auch keine Lust 500 CHF alleine für die Graphikkarte rauszuschmeissen ;-). Also, was würdet ihr mich empfehlen? Ich habe mir die hier angeschaut: *ASUS Nvidia GeForce ENGTX550 Ti DC TOP DI* (ca. 160 CHF). Ist das zu wenig? Die Graphikkarte darf gerne auch etwas mehr kosten (bis sagen wir mal 300 CHF). Also: was würdet ihr mir empfehlen.

Weiter: was haltet ihr von den oben genannten Teilen? Ist das Mainboard zu viel für meine Bedürfnisse? Wie schon gesagt, hat das Netzteil genug Power? Und passt das Zeug überhaupt zusammen? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

gruss


----------



## chmee (21. Juli 2011)

Der Intel 2500(k) ist momentan mein Budgettip. In Verbindung mit dem Asus P8P67 lässt sich über Übertakten noch etwas herauskitzeln.. Grafikkarte, da würd ich nicht sparen (jedoch auch nicht übertreiben), genau das wirkt sich massiv auf Spiele aus, ich würde (werde) auf eine Nvidia 560 setzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## tittli (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute
Hab mich nochmals hingesetzt und etwas zusammengestellt. Sieht bisher folgendermassen aus:

Gehäuse: BitFenix Survivor Midi-Tower


CPU: Intel Core i5 2500(k) (3300) Quad Core


CPU-Kühler: Scythe Yasya SCYS-1000


RAM: 2x4 GB 1333er Kingston ValueRAM


HD: WD Blue 500 GB als Systemplatte; zusätzlich noch eine Datenplatte


MB: MSI P67A-C45 (andere Empfehlungen?)


Fehlt also noch die Graphikkarte und das Netzteil...und natürlich ein 23''-Monitor. Gibts da Empfehlungen? Muss mir gleich mal die aktuellen Testberichte anschauen.

Was ist im Allgemeinen davon zu halten?

gruss


----------



## tittli (9. August 2011)

Ach kommt schon Leute, kann (oder will) mir wirklich niemand helfen? ;-)

Vielen Dank!

gruss


----------

